# Downloadable Masks



## Crimea_River (Aug 7, 2020)

Found this link over at Hyperscale. Downloadable files to create custom masks for those who have digital cutters.

Aircraft - Military

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 7, 2020)

Man, I was all excited thinking it was for COVID.


----------

